# How much free space to leave on external SSD?



## fixxer49 (Oct 6, 2018)

How much free space is it recommended to leave on external VI-only SSDs?
Conventional (aka: "internet") wisdom is saying 20%, generally. Is this a hard rule?


----------



## Divico (Oct 6, 2018)

I may be wrong but Imo for read only you can fill it up as much as you want


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 6, 2018)

Divico said:


> I may be wrong but Imo for read only you can fill it up as much as you want


only one way to find out... 

actually, i refined my search a bit, and made sure to specify "external, storage" drive only, and the free space % recommendations came right down. I'm hoping i'll be ok with about 10% free space on each. thanks for the reply @Divico


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 7, 2018)

0%. You don't need ANY free space if all you need it for is sample libraries, which are going to be read-only.


----------



## Pictus (Oct 7, 2018)

Yes, 0% and they also will have a EXTREME long life as they are limited to writes, not reads...


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 7, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> 0%. You don't need ANY free space if all you need it for is sample libraries, which are going to be read-only.


thanks, @EvilDragon & @Pictus


----------

